# Fighter Wing 2 for android.



## bobbysocks (Jan 12, 2015)

there are several android device games with a ww2 air combat format but the best i have found is a game called fighter wig 2 by mats leine. the flight characteristics are decent for a small game and in some cases better than some i have played on console and PC. there is a large learning curve as you have to get the feel for ac and tune them for your device. but all in all if you find yourself with several minutes to "kill" you could do it over the channel in a spit or a 109... if you are into those kinds of games check it out on google play.


----------



## Bad-Karma (Jan 14, 2015)

thanks for posting I'll check it out


----------

